# Canon 50mm f1.8 MK1



## jeffa4444 (Apr 6, 2014)

Its interesting every time one of these comes up on Ebay it sells for a higher price simply because it has a metal mount. If Canon is looking at ways of boosting profits & sales re-introduce a metal mount version at a higher price of the MKII plastic mount model clearly we all dont like the plastic mounts.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 6, 2014)

I expect - in light of Sigma and Zeiss' new 50 f/1.4s - to see a new 1.4 before they do anything with the Plastic Fantastic.

Jim


----------



## mkabi (Apr 8, 2014)

I have one of these, and the metal mount is only one part of the whole. The overall build quality of the body, the focus ring is also better.

Only problem I've known of the plastic mount is the problem that if you dropped it, not only is it prone to break but it gets stuck onto the body. I had a friend where that happened and he had to send it to a shop, because he was afraid that the internal mirror and sensor may be affected if he used brute force to remove the lens.


----------



## msowsun (Apr 23, 2014)

Lots of reasons why the Mk I is better than the Mk II:

- Better build quality (same build quality as the EF 28mm 2.8 and 35mm 2.0)
- Metal mount
- Depth-of-field scale
- Distance scale
- Proper manual focus ring (focus ring does not rotate during AF)
- Can accept a clip-on EW-65, ES-65, or ET-65 lens hood (the Mk II uses a screw-in filter thread adapter for the ES-62)
- It has a date code


----------



## procentje20 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've had the 50/1.8 50/1.8II and 50/1.4, and I can say the version 1 is more a predecessor to the 50/1.8 then to the version 2. Hence the price.


----------



## fotonunta (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't help you with comparisons but over six years ago I paid a 40% premium to get a ten year old Mk1 compared to a brand new Mk2. I made comparisons at the time I purchased it and had no regrets then and still no regrets. Now its 16+ years old and still as good as ever.


----------

